# Official Rose Hair (G. Rosea) Tarantula Fan Forum



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

This is a thread for fans of Rose Hair Tarantulas. Or people who need help  with one. These Tarantulas are good because both expert and begginer T owners will be happy  with this pet. It will become a good companion and can be handled with ease (not recommended to be handled ). In one week i lost my fear  of spiders (15 years!!!) by catching a small orb weaver . And then buying and now handling a REAL Tarantula . This Tarantula is HIGHLY recommended unless you want something to cuddle big no no dont sleep with your T:evil: . Please Post


----------



## Sathane (Sep 14, 2009)

A *real* fan would have spelled "_rosea_" with a lowercase 'r'.

heh.  Just kidding.

Very good beginner T to teach a newcomer to the hobby the basics of NW terrestrial care.  Behaviours can be quite odd at times too.


----------



## night4now (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I dont know about the being easy to handle part. Mine is sure an ornery butt, have to keep yourself away from her and her container at all times. 

But they are ok, for a furry pet rock


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

your right about weird behavior mine drags its but while eating and walks weird while eating and about your agressive rose hair it is probably a female which are more aggressive so i would say be careful but if you do try to handle it it warns before it bites so its easy to avoid a bite but if you handle it the T will become more used to you but can become more stressed depending on how you handle it so try it but you dont have to its not really recommended for the tarantula but give her some extra food and water if not enough that should make become her less stressed


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

myles756 said:


> your right about weird behavior mine drags its but while eating and walks weird while eating and about your agressive rose hair it is probably a female which are more aggressive so i would say be careful but if you do try to handle it it warns before it bites so its easy to avoid a bite but if you handle it the T will become more used to you but can become more stressed depending on how you handle it so try it but you dont have to its not really recommended for the tarantula but give her some extra food and water if not enough that should make become her less stressed


Holy run-on sentence.

I stopped halfway through because I can't read stuff like that.  Sorry.

What I did read though...



myles756 said:


> your right about weird behavior mine...walks weird while eating


That's not weird.  Most species do it.

How long have you been in the hobby, myles?


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah everyone will agree there rosea act's totaly diffrent to everyone els's mine when i got my first T she was calm i was able to handle her after she molted she just turned nasty attacking everything from water to just opening the cage dor but my otherone just eats like horse and never moves  but i would sell them for the world even the most experianced hobby owners have one so dont say u dont love ur G.rosea's


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> yeah everyone will agree there rosea act's totaly diffrent to everyone els's mine when i got my first T she was calm i was able to handle her after she molted she just turned nasty attacking everything from water to just opening the cage dor but my otherone just eats like horse and never moves  but *i would sell them for the world* even the most experianced hobby owners have one so dont say u dont love ur G.rosea's


Holy run-on sentence *again!* :}

But who would sell you the world for a couple G. rosea? :?


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

hexd mate if u dont like it then dont post simple and its a fugure of speak and some sarcasm bud and who cares about long posts and tbh i dont care what you have to say even though all u ever have to say to me is just rude like give me break for once like !!!!!


----------



## Sathane (Sep 14, 2009)

Typically, _G. rosea_ is a docile species but I've seen some that are evil.  Especially females tending to sacs, become very aggressive.


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

well hopeing to mate both my females soon so i guess ill have to get prepared thanks for the heads man


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

they love there babies. and anyways hexd is right. its a habitit to write run ons so just listen to what he has to say. everyone writes run ons.


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

oops i meant habit


----------



## Moltar (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep. G. rosea are a cool lot. I have three and they have 3 dramatically different attitudes. My big old (ooold) female is a true bump-on-a-log. If you try to scoot her or pick her up she just holds on and resists until she decides she's had enough and kicks up a cloud. The smaller normal phase is fairly amenable to handling, is usually hungry and somewhat 'interactive' as much as a tarantula can be, anyway. Then there's my sub-adult WC red phase... She is a little beeyatch. Threat posture all the time, hair kicking, water dish wrasslin', paintbrush bitin'... you name it. 

Some people say they're not such great starters because they're unpredictable. I agree but on the other hand, most tarantulas are fairly unpredictable so it is in a way a more accurate start than a total cuddlebug like a curly or a chaco. And yes, sometimes rosies can be sweet too... just not all the time.

Edit: and yes folks, run-on sentence (pararaphs even) are very hard to read. It gives me a headache. If you want your posts to be read and responded to it is in your interest to try and insert a little bit of punctuation. But whatever... I don't care, I just won't read them.


----------



## night4now (Sep 14, 2009)

*No sac...*



Sathane said:


> Typically, _G. rosea_ is a docile species but I've seen some that are evil.  Especially females tending to sacs, become very aggressive.


I was wondering if perhaps lack of some, errr, I meant one was what was making her ornery... But yeah: Cute little (non touchable) furry pet rock:}


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

hey hexd i tried to send you a pm. but anyways ive been in this hobby for about 2 weeks. short but am taking notes on the tarantula. so i can fully understand this hobby. ive had so many hobbies but this is one i will stick with. FOR LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

i will post a picture of my rose hair as soon as i can. probably tonite because i am using a school computer but tonite i will go home and post him/her in this thread or 2morrow


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> hexd mate if u dont like it then dont post


If you write posts as difficult to read as this, most people will just ignore them, because they don't want to have to do what i have done with your post.  



> simple





> and its a fugure of speak and some sarcasm bud





> and who cares about long posts


No one cares about long posts, we care about grammar and communicating.  When you say everything in one long sentence like this, it is a headache to read/ decipher.(not mentioning typos)  In fact i had to quote you, then come in and divide everything up into separate thoughts, just to get a handle on what you were trying to say........



> and tbh i dont care what you have to say even though all u ever have to say to me is just rude


It isn't rude to point out that your posts are hard to read, it is constructive criticism. 



> like give me break for once like !!!!!


i will if you can, like, give us a break from the run-on sentences and overuse of the word 'and'.......


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

sorry to throw a spanner in the works but I would rather watch paint dry than get a rosea......sorry but they are boring.....I will not have one but friends (why) have them.
paul


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

well to be honest im glad you brought it up like that because its a much better way to bring the point across to me,I dont mean to do it just its habit ill try to correct myself in furture post.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

I see the grammar police are back ;P


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> sorry to throw a spanner in the works but I would rather watch paint dry than get a rosea......sorry but they are boring.....I will not have one but friends (why) have them.
> paul


spanner?  Is this an English saying that i don't get, or a typo?

i wouldn't trade our G. _rosea_ for anything.  She is feisty at feeding time, yet sweet enough to be handled.  At least she is once she is removed from her enclosure.  Plus, she makes intricate web lines all throughout her enclosure and has also made herself a burrow.  She is definitely much more interesting to watch than paint drying.............


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

would they rather me speak my first laungage "welsh" and proud boyio


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> well to be honest im glad you brought it up like that because its a much better way to bring the point across to me,I dont mean to do it just its habit ill try to correct myself in furture post.


Even if you don't understand how to properly use them, a period *and* a space between each thought makes it much easier to read.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

my husband and I have one, and so far, she's been cool. I know all that can change because they are very unpredictable in terms of their temperament. One day they can be sweet, and then the next they can be crazy. 

We are unsure if it's male or female, but either way, we named it Suzie.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> spanner?  Is this an English saying that i don't get, or a typo?
> 
> i wouldn't trade our G. _rosea_ for anything.  She is feisty at feeding time, yet sweet enough to be handled.  At least she is once she is removed from her enclosure.  Plus, she makes intricate web lines all throughout her enclosure and has also made herself a burrow.  She is definitely much more interesting to watch than paint drying.............


It is an English saying......as if you did not know


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> would they rather me speak my first laungage "welsh" and proud boyio


i had already noted your location, so i am not surprised that English is not your first language.  Honestly, it is a pretty big accomplishment to learn English as any number language besides your first, which is why i posted what i did in my last comment to you. 


@spit: Don't you appreciate proper grammar when trying to read? :?  No sarcasm intended, but i don't understand why people are so big on naming other users on the board, *something* police.  For the most part, they are just trying to help the keep the boards enjoyable.  Bad grammar/ punctuation drives me crazy, and not in the good way, but that doesn't make me part of law enforcement........


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> It is an English saying......as if you did not know


Actually, i didn't and still don't.  :? What is a 'spanner'?  Curious minds want to know......


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> i had already noted your location, so i am not surprised that English is not your first language.  Honestly, it is a pretty big accomplishment to learn English as any number language besides your first, which is why i posted what i did in my last comment to you.
> 
> 
> @spit: Don't you appreciate proper grammar when trying to read? :?  No sarcasm intended, but i don't understand why people are so big on naming other users on the board, *something* police.  For the most part, they are just trying to help the keep the boards enjoyable.  Bad grammar/ punctuation drives me crazy, and not in the good way, but that doesn't make me part of law enforcement........


I do appreciate proper grammar,it makes the threads easier to read but I have seen this type of witch hunt put newbies off posting which worries me.
I would rather have to take my time reading and then reading a post again than put a newbie off with a valid question.
I do not want newbies or anyone for that matter worrying if their grammar is good enough not to get a sarcastic comment
Hope you understand.
Spiders first and grammar second.......not everyone here have degrees in English.
paul


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

spanner in the works......mess up the machinery.
Not that difficult to understand really
Just an English saying


----------



## nicholo85 (Sep 14, 2009)

Proper grammar is meant to get your point accross better. It also helps avoid being misunderstood. I dont believe that people who point out grammar issues are just pompous individuals who enjoy ridiculing others. 

All in the name of good communication. 

but then sometimes i do get lazy and just type and type and forget that i am actually saying a run on sentence just by being overly excited about something and saying OMG OMG OMG followed by a countless number of exclamation marks and then followed by a few 1's because my tarantula just molted and it looks sooooooo good rite now OMG OMG OMG i post pictures later okayz. 

Hehe, just adding fuel to the fire


----------



## Londoner (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Actually, i didn't and still don't.  :? What is a 'spanner'?  Curious minds want to know......


It's a tool...I think you guys call it a wrench  .

God, this thread is getting surreal  .

I own 3 roseas, and I've never understood the "perfect first T" reputation. Don't get me wrong they're a good beginner T, I just feel there are a couple of other species that make better first Ts.

They're still a great T in their own quirky way though .


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

Londoner said:


> It's a tool...I think you guys call it a wrench  .


i see said the blind man, as he picked up a hammer and saw.........


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

Forget the spiders and lets just chat about English (my language ;P ) grammar then.
paul


----------



## nicholo85 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry, but the poeople in Canada speak Canadian. 



spit said:


> Forget the spiders and lets just chat about English (my language ;P ) grammar then.
> paul


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> Sorry, but the poeople in Canada speak Canadian.


I see......so you don't speak English eh......
Canadian English must be different....lol


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> Sorry, but the poeople in Canada speak Canadian.


Some speak French.   My step mom is French Canadian


----------



## night4now (Sep 14, 2009)

*Amen!*



Londoner said:


> It's a tool...I think you guys call it a wrench  .





curiousme said:


> i see said the blind man, as he picked up a hammer and saw.........


I will for sure start using 'spanner' in every day conversations, just to see the looks on people faces! :?

And, just if anyone wants my input: Grammar is important, as is punctuation, but I would rather see things spelled correctly, if it were up to me   .


----------



## Londoner (Sep 14, 2009)

Did I take a wrong turn somewhere and end up in "the watering hole" by mistake? :?  lol.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

night4now said:


> I will for sure start using 'spanner' in every day conversations, just to see the looks on people faces! :?
> 
> And, just if anyone wants my input: Grammar is important, as is punctuation, but I would rather see things spelled correctly, if it were up to me   .


So if a newbie has trouble with grammar or spelling.......are you saying that he/she should go somewhere else if they have a problem or need advice concerning their spider ?
If that is the general concensus here,I will have to ply my trade elsewhere I am afraid,which is such a shame....for me that is.


----------



## night4now (Sep 14, 2009)

*No*



spit said:


> So if a newbie has trouble with grammar or spelling.......are you saying that he/she should go somewhere else if they have a problem or need advice concerning their spider ?
> If that is the general consensus here,I will have to ply my trade elsewhere I am afraid,which is such a shame....for me that is.


In general, it throws me for a curve when I see 'their doing well' instead of 'they're doing well'. Of all the other things, this one is the hardest for me, personally. My tiny little noob brain cant wrap around that. 
I was stating personal preference/opinion, and from looking over to the left, you will see my tally of posts which is what? 12? 
We all have to be new sometime, but being _succinct, and tactful_, would be best for everyone all around, is what I think the point here was (again, just my opinion).


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> So if a newbie has trouble with grammar or spelling.......are you saying that he/she should go somewhere else if they have a problem or need advice concerning their spider ?
> If that is the general concensus here,I will have to ply my trade elsewhere I am afraid,which is such a shame....for me that is.


Not to speak for the person you were addressing, but no, they shouldn't go somewhere else.  Just learn to take some constructive criticism when their posts are hard to read and learn from it.  Learning something new everyday, is a great way to be and if that something can be proper grammar, then it is a big accomplishment. Though, i do wonder what you have against 'er' as they aren't spids. i thought maybe those two letters had done something to you, but i see from this post, they haven't.....


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Not to speak for the person you were addressing, but no, they shouldn't go somewhere else.  Just learn to take some constructive criticism when their posts are hard to read and learn from it.  Learning something new everyday, is a great way to be and if that something can be proper grammar, then it is a big accomplishment. Though, i do wonder what you have against 'er' as they aren't spids. i thought maybe those two letters had done something to you, but i see from this post, they haven't.....


I must have drunk too much stella to understand so please,please can you explain ?
Paul


----------



## Londoner (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> So if a newbie has trouble with grammar or spelling.......are you saying that he/she should go somewhere else if they have a problem or need advice concerning their spider ?


Of course not. They're just saying they find it easier to read posts with the correct grammar. Me?.....I don't really care. With all due respect, you seem to be getting overly defensive about the whole issue. The grammar debate has been a part of these boards for ages and it looks like it's here to stay, so you've got to learn to take comments constructively  . It's all good fella.

I think this thread has been derailed enough already so I'll apologize to the OP for my part in it and hope the subject of roseas comes back around  .


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

this is a thread made by me for fans of rose hairs. people getting one and people who need help with one. NOT for talking about grammar so if you aren't talking about rose hairs GET OUT!!!!!:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

and for people who are talking about rose hairs i am happy to hear about your wonderful pets


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Of course not. They're just saying they find it easier to read posts with the correct grammar. Me?.....I don't really care. With all due respect, you seem to be getting overly defensive about the whole issue. The grammar debate has been a part of these boards for ages and it looks like it's here to stay, so you've got to learn to take comments constructively  . It's all good fella.
> 
> I think this thread has been derailed enough already so I'll apologize to the OP for my part in it and hope the subject of roseas comes back around  .


me grammer is purfect so my dont worry not to much.....seriously though.....
Have seen people put off posting on UK forums because of this......don't want to see it here that's all.
Paul


----------



## Moltar (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> So if a newbie has trouble with grammar or spelling.......are you saying that he/she should go somewhere else if they have a problem or need advice concerning their spider ?
> If that is the general concensus here,I will have to ply my trade elsewhere I am afraid,which is such a shame....for me that is.


anybody over the age of 8 who has been to school knows there is such a thing as punctuation if someone writes a 50-100 word post without one single period comma or capitalization they are fully aware of having done so to ask somebody else to hack their way through that jungle of words and decipher the meaning before even addressing the *answer* to the question is just rude sorry if you don't like it but that's how it is nobody writes a whole paragraphs worth of run-on sentence by accident they're being lazy
this is plain and simple forum etequitte you will see this opinion in forums from apples to oranges and spiders to puppies one should have a little of this courtesy if they want an answer to a question

Ok, now read it again. You tell me which is easier to understand.

Anybody over the age of 8 who has been to school knows there is such a thing as punctuation. If someone writes a 50-100 word post without one single period, comma or capitalization they are fully aware of having done so. To ask somebody else to hack their way through that jungle of words and decipher the meaning before even addressing the *answer* to the question is just rude. Sorry if you don't like it but that's how it is. Nobody writes a whole paragraphs worth of run-on sentence by accident. They're being lazy.

  This is plain and simple forum etequitte. You will see this opinion in forums from apples to oranges and spiders to puppies. One should have a little courtesy if they want an answer to a question.

Nobody is saying it needs to be perfect or anywhere near perfect but people should at least make an effort.




And, in effort to stay on topic, here are some G. rosea pics of mine.


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

Beautiful rose hair moltar. Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

nice pictures....except the first one looks like you had a skin full and decided to use a pair of binoculars in front of the camera.
Still pants spiders though...why don't you get a real one?
Paul


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

yes but if english isnt your first language its doesen't come as easy for some as others thats all pauls trying to tell you.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> me grammer is purfect so my dont worry not to much.....seriously though.....
> Have seen people put off posting on UK forums because of this......don't want to see it here that's all.
> Paul


Actually I have (seriously).

Nice pics Moltar! (I've only just spotted that you used to be etown...this thread really IS surreal! lol)


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

Stay on topic pearson340.


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

here is my babys:


----------



## Moltar (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I found the pics I was really looking for just a second ago... Check these out. And spit, that first one was a taken on a phone. I have plenty of other T's and true spideys too, btw. These are just my rosies.

This is my one teenaged sweetheart rosie, the second T I ever owned.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> I must have drunk too much stella to understand so please,please can you explain ?
> Paul


You often say 'spid' instead of spid'er'.  Just an observation and was trying to be funny about it.........note to self: it didn't work....


----------



## myles756 (Sep 14, 2009)

*hey*

Amazing photos from everyone. Your tarantulas are Beautiful I will post my Rose Hair photos A.S.A.P.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are some of my favorite pics of ours







she can get feisty






and trying to arboreal


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

myles756 said:


> Amazing photos from everyone. Your tarantulas are Beautiful I will post my Rose Hair photos A.S.A.P.


Please use its correct scientific name of G. _rosea_, common names are pretty much useless.(even though we know what you mean with this one) 

Also, it's neat to see that you are from Littleton.  i used to run a movie theatre up there.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> So if a newbie has trouble with grammar or spelling.......are you saying that he/she should go somewhere else if they have a problem or need advice concerning their spider ?
> If that is the general concensus here,I will have to ply my trade elsewhere I am afraid,which is such a shame....for me that is.


How do you expect anyone in America (this IS an American site, is it not?) to understand your 'spid' and 'spanner' and all your other English words we don't use here?

Then when someone asks what it means, you act as if they should know and refuse to tell them?

But you get on *us* for commenting on how much easier it is to punctuate and spell and form complete sentences?

Hypocrite.


----------



## night4now (Sep 14, 2009)

*Wait a minute...*

Why is Rosie (her name, not meaning her breed) an evil cow? It seems everyone else has nice ones! Totally unfair! If I even open the top to feed her she rares up at me, and no its not hunger, shes on a food strike atm. Maybe she really DOES need some lovin to perk her up...


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

My G. rosea stay in their tanks.  I don't handle them.

They have mood swings. :}


----------



## Moltar (Sep 14, 2009)

night4now said:


> Why is Rosie (her name, not meaning her breed) an evil cow? It seems everyone else has nice ones! Totally unfair! If I even open the top to feed her she rares up at me, and no its not hunger, shes on a food strike atm. Maybe she really DOES need some lovin to perk her up...


66% of my G. rosea are *not* nice. When I feel like taking a T out for a little walkabout it's my sub-adult male B. alnopilosum or G. pulchripes gal. Those are truly docile species and pretty much stay that way no matter what you do. Even my "friendly" G. rosea can be quite a monster at times. She's struck at me more than once.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> How do you expect anyone in America (this IS an American site, is it not?) to understand your 'spid' and 'spanner' and all your other English words we don't use here?
> 
> Then when someone asks what it means, you act as if they should know and refuse to tell them?
> 
> ...


Right then Joe...
First off , my gripe is about people picking on others because their literary skills leave a lot to be desired......on a spider forum too which must take the cake.
Surely the spiders welfare should come before this.....Or maybe not in America,you tell me?
Yes,I have chosen to frequent your forum but if this is a problem with you Joe,I can always stay on this side of the pond.
paul


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

So now I hold the power to make you leave the forum?  Nice.

You can do whatever you want to do.  Hopefully the post you quoted made its point though.  I see your point but it's difficult (for me) to read a post when it's riddled with spelling, grammar, and punctuation errors.  Hopefully you can also see my point with that as well.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> So now I hold the power to make you leave the forum?  Nice.
> 
> You can do whatever you want to do.  Hopefully the post you quoted made its point though.  I see your point but it's difficult (for me) to read a post when it's riddled with spelling, grammar, and punctuation errors.  Hopefully you can also see my point with that as well.


That was below the belt.
I just hope this forum has nothing to do with the BTS because you guys have out done yourselves,congratulations.
Do you have mods on this forum,just curious because it seems not.
This book mark has now been deleted and hope you all get everything you deserve....well done.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> That was below the belt.
> I just hope this forum has nothing to do with the BTS because you guys have out done yourselves,congratulations.
> Do you have mods on this forum,just curious because it seems not.
> This book mark has now been deleted and hope you all get everything you deserve....well done.


A duel to the death over grammar, wow................i mean wow, to leave a forum over that:? ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... and now back to our regularly scheduled program! 

right after a molt- and you can see how much she has webbed that substrate!







don't mess with me







and another one of our tree hugger(Rose, our daughter named her)


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one juvenile G. rosea, 2 adult females and 11 tiny slings I acquired buying someones collection. 14 G. roseas....wow. Im thinking of using the little ones for friends who are thinking of getting into the hobby.
Here is some pics of the juvie.















funny pose for a G. rosea


----------



## night4now (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> A duel to the death over grammar, wow................i mean wow, to leave a forum over that:? ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... and now back to our regularly scheduled program!
> 
> right after a molt- and you can see how much she has webbed that substrate!
> 
> ...


Sigh to the first part. Im almost sorry I  inserted my .02.

She is fearsome! And its nice to see your daughter is as original with her naming as my boys are. Generally, they stick with color (see Red, for the smithi)



BCscorp said:


> I have one juvenile G. rosea, 2 adult females and 11 tiny slings I acquired buying someones collection. 14 G. roseas....wow. Im thinking of using the little ones for friends who are thinking of getting into the hobby.
> Here is some pics of the juvie.


She is beautiful! Look at that webbing!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

BCscorp,

That last pic is a great one; looks like the rosea molted recently and was doing the 'stretch'.  Those pics are tough for me to get because they always move when I try to gently take the lid off to take a pic.


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

mine do that in the night on her rocks i think its to get warmthof the rock at night lol looks like a pokie


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 14, 2009)

BCscorp said:


> I have one juvenile G. rosea, 2 adult females and 11 tiny slings I acquired buying someones collection. 14 G. roseas....wow. Im thinking of using the little ones for friends who are thinking of getting into the hobby.
> Here is some pics of the juvie.
> funny pose for a G. rosea


Not too bad a pokie stance, very nice


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

one of mine before i took out wool in her water:


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 14, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> BCscorp,
> 
> That last pic is a great one; looks like the rosea molted recently and was doing the 'stretch'.  Those pics are tough for me to get because they always move when I try to gently take the lid off to take a pic.


Yes, that pic was taken a day or two after moulting. It was the first time I had seen that pose from a terrestrial T.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

I have brachys do that kind of thing all the time.  Like I said, it's just hard to photograph.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

i feel bad i forgot it, but here are some pics of our baby G. rosea RCF (Naraku, daughter named this one too )







It is in a 3 X 3 X 3" enclosure, to give you a size reference







this is from when we first got it and before our camera skills were learned


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> one of mine before i took out wool in her water:


Aren't you worried about falls?  There is very little substrate in there, but an awful lot of vertical space.  

Also, why the humidity gauge?  Is it hard to keep tanks dry where you are?


----------



## scottyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Alright, I'll play  

I have a handful of G. rosea...

Pic 1- My big proven female. I didn't mate her this year, but she is still looking like she's getting gravid. Anyone ever have this species double clutch successfully? She has not molted since her last sac...








Pics 2 and 3- This one was unsexed until it molted five days ago. Here is a pic of the T, and a decent shot of the exuvium. Any of you G. rosea fans want to confirm my opinion on the sex? :clap:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 14, 2009)

scottyk said:


> Any of you G. rosea fans want to confirm my opinion on the sex? :clap:


Looks female to me.

Awesome pics people!!! I'll go along and dole out a couple pics of my own. One rosie is plenty enough. She can be a bit of a b*tch at times, but is easily handled. Not the prettiest T in my collection, however, she is the most beloved one.


----------



## Abby (Sep 14, 2009)

*wow *



Moltar said:


> Thanks guys, I found the pics I was really looking for just a second ago... Check these out. And spit, that first one was a taken on a phone. I have plenty of other T's and true spideys too, btw. These are just my rosies.
> 
> This is my one teenaged sweetheart rosie, the second T I ever owned.


Wow Moltar, these pictures are amazing!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Abby (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> A duel to the death over grammar, wow................i mean wow, to leave a forum over that:? ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... and now back to our regularly scheduled program!
> 
> right after a molt- and you can see how much she has webbed that substrate!
> 
> ...


Great pictures   I just got a G. Rosea and I am happy to see that her terrarium resembles what most of you guys have


----------



## Daehon (Sep 14, 2009)

My G.rosea, not sure if its a he or she but doesn't matter, we call her Rosetta. Her hobby is once I put the crickets in with her, she will than act like a sheep dog and herd them all around the tank until she eats them.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

Based solely on abdomen size, I'd bet that's female.  Especially if it's WC.  Possibly gravid.

--Joe


----------



## Daehon (Sep 14, 2009)

That I couldn't say we (my wife and me) rescued her from a pet store a couple of years ago. She has only molted once, some one had dropped her off there so we brought her home.


----------



## Sathane (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool when you mate them make sure you pay attention to things like temperature and moisture even though moisture isn't too important because they come from a very dry place but I've heard from a very experience breeder that putting them through a cooldown period is the best way to encourage a sac to be produced this isn't absolutely required though as people have had sacs laid without the cooling period but yah these spiders are very cool haha get it cool cooling period meh oh well I think this sentence has run on long enough... 

No matter what the internet and text messaging may have taught you, grammar and punctuation *are* important and getting pissy because someone points it out just makes you look, well, not too smart.



pearson340 said:


> well hopeing to mate both my females soon so i guess ill have to get prepared thanks for the heads man


----------



## Sathane (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow!  What language should I use when translating this with babelfish? 



pearson340 said:


> hexd mate if u dont like it then dont post simple and its a fugure of speak and some sarcasm bud and who cares about long posts and tbh i dont care what you have to say even though all u ever have to say to me is just rude like give me break for once like !!!!!


----------



## pearldrummer (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is my G. rosea she is super sweet so far. In fact my G. pulchripes is the mean one (go figure)


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll join in. I have a G. rosea for my first T, and I love her already. She's active, she's beautiful, and a great start to my collection.

Sorry for the poor picture. I am trying to get better.


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 14, 2009)

wow guys i thought we had dropped this problem once today already, but  clearly not someone had to go off topic once again, I'm going to say this once more i do not care! I am here to talk about T's thats it if you dont like how i type then just don't read then!!!!
Nice T's guys really nice :clap:


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey pearson340, care to answer?



curiousme said:


> Aren't you worried about falls?  There is very little substrate in there, but an awful lot of vertical space.
> 
> Also, why the humidity gauge?  Is it hard to keep tanks dry where you are?


----------



## scottyk (Sep 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Looks female to me.


Yep :clap: 

You've won a P. metallica sling! (as soon as I get some adults, pair them up, get a sac, and have a successful hatch. I'll also need to remember this thread and still feel like it  )


----------



## Moose9 (Sep 14, 2009)

Lots of great pics. I have a couple G. rosea's. One adult female (pic below) and a juvenile male. I don't handle mine, but they seem docile, except when feeding. The photo below shows my 5"+ female eating B. lateralis roach about a month after she had molted. Still has that fresh color.


----------



## Sathane (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmm... Now we're arguing for bad spelling and grammar?  As far as I am concerned, if you want to be taken seriously anywhere (not just a lowly "spider forum" you happen to be frequenting), make an effort not to come across as a dolt - especially when giving advice.  For the record, good punctuation and grammar goes a long way to accomplishing this. I'm not saying you have to be an English major but at least throw a period in your 200 word sentence. 

And, yes - If you have some special word you use to refer to something and someone asks what you mean, you be much better off just answering the question than being a jerk about it.



spit said:


> Right then Joe...
> First off , my gripe is about people picking on others because their literary skills leave a lot to be desired......on a spider forum too which must take the cake.
> Surely the spiders welfare should come before this.....Or maybe not in America,you tell me?
> Yes,I have chosen to frequent your forum but if this is a problem with you Joe,I can always stay on this side of the pond.
> paul


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the fun, Sathane. :}


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

Wait, _this_ is fun? :wall:  i think i missed that memo.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 14, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Wait, _this_ is fun? :wall:  i think i missed that memo.


You did......Thread started, got off-topic, and despite the honest efforts to bring it back to the point, we're _still_ discussing grammer. Someone, somewhere along the line thought it would be fun....and we all jumped right in!!!


----------



## Roski (Sep 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> You did......Thread started, got off-topic, and despite the honest efforts to bring it back to the point, we're _still_ discussing *grammer*. Someone, somewhere along the line thought it would be fun....and we all jumped right in!!!


Grammar. ;P


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

Roski said:


> Grammar. ;P


Rofl!  I was thinking about it, but I'm glad you got here before me. ;P


----------



## nicholo85 (Sep 14, 2009)

Grammar - ruined by the internet, text messaging, and most likely, World of Warcraft. 

Here is a great video about how the current generation is aggressively destroying the english language. Mos Def introduces Taylor Mali, who has a great point about how people talk. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCNIBV87wV4


----------



## Sathane (Sep 14, 2009)

hehe... These are always interesting. 



xhexdx said:


> Welcome to the fun, Sathane. :}


----------



## Sathane (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm convinced it mostly started with rap music.  Don't get me wrong, I like some rap but the lyrics to most of them are downright ridiculous.  I swear they just make up word for the sake of rhyming - whether it goes with the theme of the song or not.

With kids these days wanting to be all "gansta" and crap, it's just snowballed from there...



nicholo85 said:


> Grammar - ruined by the internet, text messaging, and most likely, World of Warcraft.
> 
> Here is a great video about how the current generation is aggressively destroying the english language. Mos Def introduces Taylor Mali, who has a great point about how people talk.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCNIBV87wV4


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 14, 2009)

Roski said:


> Grammar. ;P


Good thing I wasn't talking about spelling!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Good thing I was't talking about spelling!!!


I *really* hope that was intentional...


----------



## Roski (Sep 14, 2009)

Laugh out loud!


----------



## shypoet (Sep 14, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Looks female to me.
> 
> Awesome pics people!!! I'll go along and dole out a couple pics of my own. One rosie is plenty enough. She can be a bit of a b*tch at times, but is easily handled. Not the prettiest T in my collection, however, she is the most beloved one.


she is cute


----------



## Roski (Sep 14, 2009)

RE rap and hip-hop (I'll generalize them if I want ), they are wildly successful and blatantly glorify the butchering of proper English. Short, oversimplified phrases and slurred words catch the short attention span of young people more today, and it helps that every other word is some form of connotation for sex. I would go as far as to say that the genre has butchered music, because in music it's the rhythm and melody that most catches your attention, and the horrible *grammar* *cough* xsyorra *cough*  of the lyrics is picked up in turn by the brain. Only nerds and geeks care about using proper grammar and having a multisyllabic vocabulary.

Huey Lewis and the News had it right- it's hip to be square.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 14, 2009)

Roski said:


> Huey Lewis and the News had it right- it's hip to be square.


Yes, it is. That song will be in my head for days, so thank you.  Really, truly and honestly, i only get to listen to my '80's music when Mr. Gone is well, gone. 

Not sure how this thread has morphed into a music discussion, but i don't like hip-hop or rap(except some oldies, but goodies).  Gimmee some Modest Mouse and i am a happy camper.


----------



## shypoet (Sep 15, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Yes, it is. That song will be in my head for days, so thank you.  Really, truly and honestly, i only get to listen to my '80's music when Mr. Gone is well, gone.
> 
> Not sure how this thread has morphed into a music discussion, but i don't like hip-hop or rap(except some oldies, but goodies).  Gimmee some Modest Mouse and i am a happy camper.


well, since we have moved on to the subject of music for now, I will say that one band I like to listen to is demon hunter. I like some rap, but mostly metal.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I *really* hope that was intentional...


Oh good crap!!!! :wall:  *That*, my friend was an honest typo.....or rather an ironic oversight. The keyboard on my POS laptop has a habit of picking-and-choosing which keys will and will not work at any given moment. Usually, I'll comb my posts to make sure....but this time both the keyboard and my ignorance provided a great set of jokes at my expense.  

While we're on this discussion: Anybody ever see that Mike Judge film, "Idiocracy?" That's _exactly_ how I feel about Pop-Culture. Personally, aside from the Classical, and occasionally the Oldies station, I do not listen to the radio. I got sick of hearing songs about some bad relationship, or a tragically-hopeful love interest, or songs degrading women, or songs that just plain did not make sense. I never liked any song promoting disrespect to one's elders, least of all your parents, nor do I really care to hear songs about how bad your life sucks, has sucked, or will blow in the near future.

There is good music out there. You just have to look a bit harder, get out of the mainstream mindset, and you will find it. 'Nuff said. 

(BTW: Musically, I'm a proud, but extremely open-minded, and quite ecclectic Metalhead.)


----------



## Sathane (Sep 15, 2009)

I completely agree with this post.  All I have to really add to this is - Get out of my head!!  

Actually, one other thing.  If you want a completely honest, and hilarious, outlook on rap/r&b music you should get ahold of Chris Rock's stand-up routine "Never Scared" from 2004.  At around 8 minutes in he starts talking about Rap music.  Funniest thing I've heard in a while yet so true.



Roski said:


> RE rap and hip-hop (I'll generalize them if I want ), they are wildly successful and blatantly glorify the butchering of proper English. Short, oversimplified phrases and slurred words catch the short attention span of young people more today, and it helps that every other word is some form of connotation for sex. I would go as far as to say that the genre has butchered music, because in music it's the rhythm and melody that most catches your attention, and the horrible *grammar* *cough* xsyorra *cough*  of the lyrics is picked up in turn by the brain. Only nerds and geeks care about using proper grammar and having a multisyllabic vocabulary.
> 
> Huey Lewis and the News had it right- it's hip to be square.


----------



## Sathane (Sep 15, 2009)

I whole-heartedly believe that that movie (Idiocracy) is what will happen in the distant (maybe not so distant) future.



xsyorra said:


> Oh good crap!!!! :wall:  *That*, my friend was an honest typo.....or rather an ironic oversight. The keyboard on my POS laptop has a habit of picking-and-choosing which keys will and will not work at any given moment. Usually, I'll comb my posts to make sure....but this time both the keyboard and my ignorance provided a great set of jokes at my expense.
> 
> While we're on this discussion: Anybody ever see that Mike Judge film, "Idiocracy?" That's _exactly_ how I feel about Pop-Culture. Personally, aside from the Classical, and occasionally the Oldies station, I do not listen to the radio. I got sick of hearing songs about some bad relationship, or a tragically-hopeful love interest, or songs degrading women, or songs that just plain did not make sense. I never liked any song promoting disrespect to one's elders, least of all your parents, nor do I really care to hear songs about how bad your life sucks, has sucked, or will blow in the near future.
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousme (Sep 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> I whole-heartedly believe that that movie (Idiocracy) is what will happen in the distant (maybe not so distant) future.


It already _is_ happening.  

It boggles my mind when i see kids riding a bike and texting, or walking in a big group and all them are texting.  We don't even HAVE a cell, but our daughter's 8 year old friend does..............


----------



## scottyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Must be my week for Rosie molts  

The last of my six G. rosea that I haven't sexed yet is on her back this morning. If it turns out to be a male he has five potential dates waiting for him


----------



## Sathane (Sep 15, 2009)

Lucky boy (maybe ).  I mated the male I had recently with an RCF female and two normal females and all three are getting very very plump.  What was I thinking?!  haha

Oh well, I know where I can unload literally hundreds of slings for about a buck each most likely so I'll be fine.  If not, they'll co-habitate until the strongest of them whittle down the ranks to a manageable level. 



scottyk said:


> Must be my week for Rosie molts
> 
> The last of my six G. rosea that I haven't sexed yet is on her back this morning. If it turns out to be a male he has five potential dates waiting for him


----------



## scottyk (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, as this is one of two that looked "maleish". 

Of course, I thought the one that just molted and is pictured above looked male too


----------



## shypoet (Sep 15, 2009)

scottyk said:


> Must be my week for Rosie molts
> 
> The last of my six G. rosea that I haven't sexed yet is on her back this morning. If it turns out to be a male he has five potential dates waiting for him


That's great!

Ours is a pet rock. She rarely moves, and stays on top of her hideout for now.


----------



## myles756 (Sep 15, 2009)

*hey*

i didnt get on last night maybe tonight beautiful  photos from everyone especially the stretching terrestrial just like hexd said thats a hard shot to get!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## myles756 (Sep 15, 2009)

*hey*

good job to everyone who follows the thread. this thread is good, everyone has beautiful G. roseas.:clap:


----------



## OCTAVIA (Sep 15, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> hexd mate if u dont like it then dont post simple and its a fugure of speak and some sarcasm bud and who cares about long posts and tbh i dont care what you have to say even though all u ever have to say to me is just rude like give me break for once like !!!!!


To add to the "Holy Run on" can you say "SPELL CHECK"? What is the school system putting out these days? OMG!!!


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 15, 2009)

OCTAVIA said:


> To add to the "Holy Run on" can you say "SPELL CHECK"? What is the school system putting out these days? OMG!!!


Give it a rest will you.....this is a spider forum by the way.
What are you doing here anyway......do have any spiders or know anything about spiders or are you just trying to look smart?If you are are,you are failing by the way ?
Go back to checking spelling mistakes or whatever it is you do.


----------



## Roski (Sep 15, 2009)

spit said:


> Give it a rest will you.....this is a spider forum by the way.
> What are you doing here anyway......do have any spiders or know anything about spiders or are you just trying to look smart?If you are are,you are failing by the way ?
> Go back to checking spelling mistakes or whatever it is you do.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTBPdVpdMc

0:31


----------



## Sathane (Sep 15, 2009)

You really are the 'total package' aren't you?  Nonsensical *and* ignorant.  
I guess, being a spider forum, long posts which make little sense due to the fact that the person just randomly throws letters together hoping they are correct and neglects to use any punctuation whatsoever are perfect.  It's not like this is a knitting forum, where things like spelling and grammar actually count for something. 

I've gone ahead and corrected your post in the comment below in order to show you the difference between proper grammar and improper grammar.  Go read your original comment, using proper reading skills like upward inflection for questions, etc.  You know?  Like you were taught in Grade 2.  Then come and read the corrected quote below and tell me there is no difference.  By the way, red text are my corrections and orange are my comments - in case you didn't notice.

I think I've proven my case, or rather you've proven my case, quite nicely. 

Thanks. 



spit said:


> Give it a rest, will you?  This is a spider forum, by the way.
> What are you doing here anyway?  Do *you* <Forgot an entire word there.> have any spiders, or know anything about spiders, or are you just trying to look smart?  If you <Removed the extra "are".> are, you are failing by the way. <That's odd.  You added a question mark here, where it's not supposed to be, but didn't put them where they belong. :? I've removed it for you.  >
> Go back to checking spelling mistakes or whatever it is you do. <An entire sentence in perfect form.  Now I can die a happy man. >



Oh, and just to qualify my ignorant comment.  If you took a second to read the person you are referring to's profile you'd notice this:



> My Inverts & Other Pets:
> ROYAL (BALL) PYTHON, CORN SNAKE, *AND THE T. *


Like I said - ignorant nonsense.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> You really are the 'total package' aren't you?  Nonsensical *and* ignorant.
> I guess, being a spider forum, long posts which make little sense due to the fact that the person just randomly throws letters together hoping they are correct and neglects to use any punctuation whatsoever are perfect.  It's not like this is a knitting forum, where things like spelling and grammar actually count for something.
> 
> I've gone ahead and corrected your post in the comment below in order to show you the difference between proper grammar and improper grammar.  Go read your original comment, using proper reading skills like upward inflection for questions, etc.  You know?  Like you were taught in Grade 2.  Then come and read the corrected quote below and tell me there is no difference.  By the way, red text are my corrections and orange are my comments - in case you didn't notice.
> ...


Here we go......do you know the difference between a regalis and a fasciata without looking on the web or using spell check ? Do you even know what species they are.
Again,what are you doing here.....this is a spider forum not an English class.
Paul
I also own 2 large bci's,a macklots and a 15 foot burm.......spiders are just a hobby,snakes are my life.


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 15, 2009)

hey guys...calm the heck down.
your freaking out the G. roseas
group hug then go back to the sane side of things


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 15, 2009)

BCscorp said:


> hey guys...calm the heck down.
> your freaking out the G. roseas
> group hug then go back to the sane side of things


As long as we are talking about spiders and spider problems and not wasting time about who said what and where.
Agreed buddy,group hug  
Paul


----------



## Sathane (Sep 15, 2009)

LMAO.  You really didn't have to prove my ignorance point, yet again.  You did a good enough job the first time.

1) Yes I do.  I own several of the first (and have a 2 sacs due to hatch soon) and have owned the second but not now.  I don't use spell check.  I guess I just don't need to for words like those since I cared enough to look up the spellings initially and committed them to memory.

Since that's the only real question you asked, I'll just say this; PM me if you'd like a detailed explanation of how a question mark works. 

Yes, very observant, this is a spider forum.  Which is why I'm kind of puzzled as to why you listed off a bunch of snakes for some unknown reason.  I guess it's just your way of telling me a bit about yourself - in a friendly gesture.

I like green olives and I sometimes wear my socks to bed but I can't remember a time when I've eaten green olives in bed while wearing my socks.

Now that we know each other a bit better I think I might be ready for a group hug. 

To put this to bed once and for all, just know that I wouldn't be busting your ball pythons if you weren't defending ridiculousness.

Back to the Rosies. 



spit said:


> Here we go......do you know the difference between a regalis and a fasciata without looking on the web or using spell check ? Do you even know what species they are.
> Again,what are you doing here.....this is a spider forum not an English class.
> Paul
> I also own 2 large bci's,a macklots and a 15 foot burm.......spiders are just a hobby,snakes are my life.


----------



## scottyk (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is the last previously unsexed G. rosea. The molt got pretty hacked up, but it looks like I'm 6 for 6 with females  

PS- Save the smart comments  Her dish was dry when I discovered her getting ready to molt, and was refilled right after I took the picture. I dont mist or add water when dry loving species are molting...


----------



## BrettG (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice T's everyone,but to me this thread has been ruined by childlike behaviour.Now I see why I hardly post on this site.


----------



## Sathane (Sep 18, 2009)

hehe.  You've been here about a month and have posted over 50 times.  I think you're doing just fine. 

The thread is okay, it'll get over it.  Can you?

It always amazes me when people come out here and say how they stay away from the boards because of how other people are around here.  Guess what?  The world isn't full of people who have personalities just like yours.  You might as well barricade yourself in your home if you're that offended by how other people act because there will always be someone (or many 'someones') every day who do something that doesn't exactly sit right with you.  Online or otherwise.

Are you going to run away in every instance or are you going to act like an adult and accept that not everyone is made in your image?  I find it funny how you call other people childish and then mention that you stay away from the boards because you don't like some of the stuff that happens.  Taking off and pouting about it seems like childish behaviour to me.

Anyway, I do agree, there are some downright sexy rosies out here. 




BrerttG said:


> Nice T's everyone,but to me this thread has been ruined by childlike behaviour.Now I see why I hardly post on this site.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 18, 2009)

Sathane said:


> It always amazes me when people come out here and say how they stay away from the boards because of how other people are around here.  Guess what?  The world isn't full of people who have personalities just like yours.  You might as well barricade yourself in your home if you're that offended by how other people act because there will always be someone (or many 'someones') every day who do something that doesn't exactly sit right with you.  Online or otherwise.


It amazes me when you try and be straightforward and to the point, only to get told you are being rude.  Some people need to learn that the internet is not like real life, it requires thicker skin and the ability to realize that sometimes people are going to have very different personalities and posting styles than you do.  So, well said Sathane, rats off to ya!(no, that is not a typo, it is a reference)


----------



## BrettG (Sep 18, 2009)

Sathane said:


> hehe.  You've been here about a month and have posted over 50 times.  I think you're doing just fine.
> 
> The thread is okay, it'll get over it.  Can you?
> 
> ...


Funny that you say that.Because there is more drama here on a forum about spiders of all things than I encounter at work or at home.Or the car forums that I frequent( and those get bad)I come here to relax,and gather info,not listen to petty arguements like what this thread has mostly turned into.A Grammar-a-Thon.I am here to learn more about my T's,and do not have the time to waste reading a pissing match over grammar. Thanks.and as far as the fifty posts,I could have asked many more questions,but opted to just figure it out my darn self. Much easier.Flame away.


----------



## mickey66 (Sep 19, 2009)

BrerttG said:


> Nice T's everyone,but to me this thread has been ruined by childlike behaviour.Now I see why I hardly post on this site.


+1 this place can be a bummer at times.


----------



## Roland Slinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Sathane said:


> hehe.  You've been here about a month and have posted over 50 times.  I think you're doing just fine.
> 
> The thread is okay, it'll get over it.  Can you?
> 
> ...


I'm with you all the way. It also ticks me when people can't spell but I just ignore their posts and move along, because if they can't spell, it's likely that whatever they're trying to say is useless anyway.

BrettG, you're supposed to leave a space after a period. Like that.Not like this.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 19, 2009)

Just to get back on topic, here's a pic of a rosea I got from an advert in the local paper over a year ago. The guy said he'd had her awhile, but had simply lost interest. Well he must have lost interest in watering her, because while I was sorting out a new enclosure for her, I gave her a drink and she spent a long time guzzling away. She had completely emptied that waterdish by the time her new home was ready. This pic always makes me smile.






[/IMG]


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice pic! very thirsty T there.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 19, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Just to get back on topic, here's a pic of a rosea I got from an advert in the local paper over a year ago. The guy said he'd had her awhile, but had simply lost interest. Well he must have lost interest in watering her, because while I was sorting out a new enclosure for her, I gave her a drink and she spent a long time guzzling away. She had completely emptied that waterdish by the time her new home was ready. This pic always makes me smile.


 Very cool picture!  Do you think you could post it here as well?  i was trying to gather pictures of Ts drinking and that is a wonderful picture.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 19, 2009)

BrerttG said:


> .I am here to learn more about my T's,and do not have the time to waste reading a pissing match over grammar. Thanks.and as far as the fifty posts,I could have asked many more questions,but opted to just figure it out my darn self. Much easier.Flame away.


Then evidently the discussion on grammar went above your head, because the purpose of it was to get people to communicate clearer, so we can ALL enjoy and read on the site. 

Bad grammar, and incorrect/ lack of punctuation make posts difficult and frustrating to read for some of us.  For example, your lack of spaces after your periods and commas.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 19, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Very cool picture!  Do you think you could post it here as well?  i was trying to gather pictures of Ts drinking and that is a wonderful picture.


I'd be happy to. Consider it done  .


----------



## Sathane (Sep 20, 2009)

Exactly!  Personally, I don't have the time to proof-read my posts 100 times, looking at them from every possible perspective, because someone might take it the wrong way.  

All of this politically correct garbage has gone out of hand.  People can't say something without someone else taking it out of context and turning it into a personal attack.

Like I said earlier, grow up, act like adults, and don't take everything so seriously.  

I have this problem constantly because I shoot from the hip and tell it like it is.  The huge majority of people these days just can't handle bluntness.



curiousme said:


> It amazes me when you try and be straightforward and to the point, only to get told you are being rude.  Some people need to learn that the internet is not like real life, it requires thicker skin and the ability to realize that sometimes people are going to have very different personalities and posting styles than you do.  So, well said Sathane, rats off to ya!(no, that is not a typo, it is a reference)


----------



## Sathane (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't say you'd find more drama in real life.  I said there will always be someone somewhere who does something that doesn't sit well with you.  It makes no sense, and is childish, to go pout in a corner about it.
The above is nearly exactly what I said in the post you quoted so, please, read my posts as they are written and don't assume or interpret anything different from what is actually said.  I write my comments as well as I can (with proper grammar and spelling as much as my skills allow) in an attempt to get across exactly what I mean to say.  

In regards to grammar; As mentioned above, grammar is a great tool to get across exactly what you are trying to say properly.  Believe it or not (judging by the composition of your post, I'm thinking not), grammar can make a huge difference in the meaning of a section of text.

For example, this illustrates my point perfectly:



> Dear John:
> I want a man who knows what love is all about. You are generous, kind, thoughtful. People who are not like you admit to being useless and inferior. You have ruined me for other men. I yearn for you. I have no feelings whatsoever when we're apart. I can be forever happy -- will you let me be yours?
> Gloria





> Dear John:
> I want a man who knows what love is. All about you are generous, kind, thoughtful people, who are not like you. Admit to being useless and inferior. You have ruined me. For other men, I yearn. For you, I have no feelings whatsoever. When we're apart, I can be forever happy. Will you let me be?
> Yours, Gloria


Quite different in meaning although all words are the same and in the same order.  Of course, someone who is arguing in defense of bad grammar and punctuation won't care about all of this.  Just expect to have it brought up on occasion by people who believe adults should be able to communicate more effectively than 8 year olds.

I do applaud your ability to use the tools available to you to research the solutions to your own questions though.  That's another skill that is lost on most people.  I'm not a member of the Search Police (I got kicked off the force for actually answering some of the questions  ) but I am more inclined to help someone who looks like they made an effort to help themselves first.  At the very least, they will earn more of my respect.



BrerttG said:


> Funny that you say that.Because there is more drama here on a forum about spiders of all things than I encounter at work or at home.Or the car forums that I frequent( and those get bad)I come here to relax,and gather info,not listen to petty arguements like what this thread has mostly turned into.A Grammar-a-Thon.I am here to learn more about my T's,and do not have the time to waste reading a pissing match over grammar. Thanks.and as far as the fifty posts,I could have asked many more questions,but opted to just figure it out my darn self. Much easier.Flame away.


----------



## Sathane (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pic!   I love when I fill a water bowl and the T buries it's fangs in it and take a long drink.  Equally as entertaining is when I pour/squirt water into a bowl and they attack the stream.  I wish I could get pics of that but it's difficult while also trying to pour in water, hold open the lid, etc.  I've tried.  



Londoner said:


> Just to get back on topic, here's a pic of a rosea I got from an advert in the local paper over a year ago. The guy said he'd had her awhile, but had simply lost interest. Well he must have lost interest in watering her, because while I was sorting out a new enclosure for her, I gave her a drink and she spent a long time guzzling away. She had completely emptied that waterdish by the time her new home was ready. This pic always makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roski (Sep 20, 2009)

Sathane said:


> All of this politically correct garbage has gone out of hand.  People can't say something without someone else taking it out of context and turning it into a personal attack.
> 
> Like I said earlier, grow up, act like adults, and don't take everything so seriously.


:clap: :clap: :clap: This is true of so many things. Our words and phrases have to be constantly sterilized with formal language and euphemisms to avoid completely unfounded offense. It takes the whole life out of the conversation and make people even MORE prone to aggression when they don't hear what they like. I blame rap and hip-hop 

I was hesitant to contribute to the thread jack but I really feel strongly about this. I wish I had a rosie pic to post so I can tack my opinion on the end of it and sneak it in to be voted through, but ironically I don't own a rosie :8o My _name _is Rosie though, so it should count. :}


----------



## curiousme (Sep 20, 2009)

Sathane said:
			
		

> Quite different in meaning although all words are the same and in the same order. Of course, someone who is arguing in defense of bad grammar and punctuation won't care about all of this. Just expect to have it brought up on occasion by people who believe adults should be able to communicate more effectively than 8 year olds.


:worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: Thank you, really thank you, that illustrates the point wonderfully. 

Mr. Gone tried to say something about grammar quite awhile back and was actually warned by a moderator!


----------



## Sathane (Sep 20, 2009)

Agreed infinity%.  I also blame rap and hip-hop.  Seriously, listen to those lyrics and tell me they aren't to blame.  I've noticed that about the time that standards in school were laxed and mediocrity became socially acceptable was  when I started to see teenagers wearing their pants around their ankles and talking like they were hit in the back of the head with a baseball bat.  Maybe they were, but that's beside the point.  
Don't get me wrong.  I like some rap but, when it comes to the English language, rap dragged it into a dark alley, pumped it full of drugs and alcohol then stomped it's head into retardation.



Roski said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: This is true of so many things. Our words and phrases have to be constantly sterilized with formal language and euphemisms to avoid completely unfounded offense. It takes the whole life out of the conversation and make people even MORE prone to aggression when they don't hear what they like. I blame rap and hip-hop


hehe.  Yah, I can pretty much tell when someone values proper grammar, spelling, etc., by how they compose their posts in general.  I bet you can too. 



> I was hesitant to contribute to the thread jack but I really feel strongly about this.


Sounds good to me.  Just to be sure, you should post a picture of you with a cricket in your mouth.  



> I wish I had a rosie pic to post so I can tack my opinion on the end of it and sneak it in to be voted through, but ironically I don't own a rosie :8o My _name _is Rosie though, so it should count. :}


----------



## Sathane (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't take the credit.  I did a search for "importance of grammar and punctuation" in Google and that came up on the site I was looking at.  I remembered, from a while back, a screenshot from someone's facebook account where someone's mother was congratulation her son's friend on something but, her misplaced grammar made the comment seem sexually suggestive.  I was looking for that, because it's hilarious, but was unable to find it (images don't do well in text searches).

It's unfortunate that there is an ongoing war against proper language skills in North America, however, I do realize that this conversation is off-topic and that is generally frowned upon when it carries on.

In the end, it's up to the mods discretion to enforce specific rules or not.  I can only assume that the mods agree, to some extent at least, with the importance of proper grammar and spelling as I haven't been warned (yet).  Not to mention the fact that I am yet to see a mod out here who doesn't use very good written language skills.  People who make an effort in their written communications, in general, care about the topic whether they choose to say so or not.



curiousme said:


> :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: Thank you, really thank you, that illustrates the point wonderfully.
> 
> Mr. Gone tried to say something about grammar quite awhile back and was actually warned by a moderator!


----------



## Sathane (Sep 20, 2009)

A while back there was talk of possible restriction to the export of _Grammostola rosea_ due to the insane rate of raping wild populations that is taking place.  Has anyone heard anything new about this?

I don't think it will have a huge impact on the hobby immediately as they are so common that breedings would easily keep up with demand, but am interested to hear if there are any new developments in this.

There may be a slight impact on pet shops if wild collecting is no longer possible, though, as it takes a while to get them to "marketable" size but I seriously doubt that it will hit their bottom line very hard.


----------



## myles756 (Oct 13, 2009)

*hey*

we should keep this forum going


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Oct 13, 2009)

here's more of my pretty little redhead:


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 15, 2009)

*Waitin forever for fresh roses...*

Here is my girl.........And her X-Boyfriend! lol.........Jason
View attachment 81052


----------



## pearldrummer (Nov 2, 2009)

One of my rosies about a week after a molt.


----------



## Kaimetsu (Nov 2, 2009)

So i've got a couple of G rosea and general tarantula questions but i don't want to start a thread on them since i imagine all the rosea questions must get really annoying.

I purchased my first tarantula about a month ago, shes a G rosea and she seems to be doing very well.  I've handled her several times and it's alot of fun.  I think i'm gonna hold off on naming her until she molts so i can be sure of the gender.  I have two questions about keeping her that i havnt been able to get definitive answers about.

1.  How often should i feed her?  The owner of the exotic pet store i bought her at says he feeds his spiders half a dozen crickets every two weeks.  I later asked a different employee at the same store and he said he feeds his spiders every week.  So far i've been going for the middle ground and feeding her every week and a half.

2.  I'm keeping her in a ten gallon tank thats approximately 10 or 12 inches from substrate to tank cover.  I've been told by one person this is bad because as a heavy terrestrial T if she climbs to the top and falls she can rupture her abdomen and die, but i've been told by others that shes pritty sure footed and is unlikely to fall.  Also she doesnt do much climbing.  I've seen plenty of pictures on these forums of people keeping Roseas in similar tanks and it would be inconvenient for me to rehouse her right away.  Should i rehouse her in something safer as soon as possible or is the risk of injury exagerated?

I can definitely see how keeping tarantulas can be addictive, I think i want an arboreal next i'd love to own an A versicolor!  Would the zoo med 12x12x18 enclosure be good for one?  I'd also like to own an emperor scorpion.  I don't live far from white plains new york and the New York reptile show will be there in a month.  I've never been to a reptile show before so i don't know what they usually have in terms of inverts, would i be likely to find Avicularia versicolor or Pandinus imperator at this show and what is the likely price range for them?


----------



## kripp_keeper (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a G. rosea. This thread seemed like it would have been a good one to discus some of our beloved roseys, but sadly it turned into a derailed argument.

People complaining about grammar need to remember some people are kids, someone people don't have time for checking everything, and some like me have dyslexia. I have been "prosecuted on many forums for my typos, and most of the time I just stop posting on that forum.


Also if you want to ruin a good thread with your petty argument, why don't you stop double and triple posting before you judge everyone's ability to type.

The fact of the matter is if you really are an adult you would not feel the need to correct and shun people who are most likely kids.


----------



## Sathane (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually, if you had been reading the debate, the people in question are certainly not children.  The youngest member I know of out here is 12 and even he has decent spelling and grammar skills.

It's not the occasional typo or grammar error that got this going either.  It was consistent lazy errors and then the attempt at arguing for bad grammar that got it to where it *was*. 

Also, do you know what keeps this argument going? People who had absolutely nothing to do with the original debate coming in weeks later and throwing in their own two cents.

If you were an adult you'd realize that by adding this comment, you're just digging up an issue that was put to bed well over a month ago.

Oh, and I have a _G. rosea_ too. 



kripp_keeper said:


> I have a G. rosea. This thread seemed like it would have been a good one to discus some of our beloved roseys, but sadly it turned into a derailed argument.
> 
> People complaining about grammar need to remember some people are kids, someone people don't have time for checking everything, and some like me have dyslexia. I have been "prosecuted on many forums for my typos, and most of the time I just stop posting on that forum.
> 
> ...


----------

